# Caption Contest #82



## Elf Mommy (Jul 2, 2011)

[align=center]





[/align][align=center] 


_ Disclaimer: This photo is the property of Rabbits Online, The photographer and the Author of the caption. Use of this photo by any outside source requires permission obtained by the forementioned people._


_ _[/align]


----------



## LuellaJean (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey, Tom Cruise! Mission Impossible _this!_


----------



## laylabunny (Jul 3, 2011)

I drank your Red Bull when you wasn't lookin!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 3, 2011)

And now from Fox Network, "Buns in Space". Cue music please.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 4, 2011)

Bell kicks always steal the show.


----------



## hellochicago (Jul 4, 2011)

The floor is lava!


----------



## Anaira (Jul 4, 2011)

Ohai! I eated your flubber!


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 5, 2011)

Eat this Chuck Norris!


----------



## MILU (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not a superbunny flying. They actually superglued my back to the cage just for the pic...


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jul 7, 2011)

"I'M FREE I'M FREE!!!"-only spent a 3 min time out but felt sooooo much longer-


----------



## Bunnykinz (Jul 8, 2011)

Free at last, free at last! Thank the Lord I'm FREE AT LAST!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2011)

Further proof that"Trix" aren't just for kids!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 11, 2011)

Hovercraft Bunn7 coming in for landing


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jul 11, 2011)

Watch out Peter Pan , I have my own Pixie Dust!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 14, 2011)

Another reason why you shouldn't feed your bunny beans!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow....these Mexican jumping beans really DO work!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2011)

Now for the compulsory triple axel 3 point landing.


----------



## luna21 (Jul 21, 2011)

hey diddle diddle, play me that fiddle, my cute, furry little bunny butt done jumped over that moon!!


----------



## ekopischke (Jul 22, 2011)

Fast as lighting, sting like a bee, I love ka ka karate!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 22, 2011)

The medical world announced today that hperactivity in not just for kids.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Yaahoo it's Friday!!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 27, 2011)

You know it's time to vacuum when the dust bunniesstart blowing around your living room.

:biggrin2:


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm a kung fu bunny, Fast as lighting!


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2011)

Invisble skateboard!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 4, 2011)

and now from Disney, "The Adventures of Rocket Rabbit".


----------



## nickbun (Aug 6, 2011)

"SuperBun"


----------



## Hkok (Aug 9, 2011)

you got the pic now stop that matrix thing


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 9, 2011)

BOING!!!!


----------



## Etty89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Proof that veggies are good for you!


----------



## WhatTheRAWR (Aug 26, 2011)

NINJA BUNNY - Jackie Chan eat your heart out.


----------



## wjfan1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Its Friday and I just got paid!


----------



## LadyKat (Aug 31, 2011)

You just think happy thoughts. They lift you into the air.


----------



## LadyKat (Aug 31, 2011)

Look Up in the Sky, It's a bird, not its a plane, no its Super Bunny.


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 6, 2011)

Dang, I knew I shouldn't have let the motorcycle go during that jump.


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 7, 2011)

"Thank you for flying BunAir Airlines. Please fasten your safety belts, the landing may be rough!"


----------



## lopluver (Sep 23, 2011)

I didn't MEAN to jump through the glue!! Really I didn't!


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 24, 2011)

Let's see, there's a bit of a cross breeze coming in from the East but conditions seem to be fairly good. Let's adjust the power for take off and... BREEZE IS STRONGER THEN I THOUGHT! BLOWING OFF COURSE! WHAAAA! Houston, we have a problem! We're in for a rough landing!


----------



## becc_boland (Sep 26, 2011)

"This is not what it looks like"


----------



## EbunnysMum (Oct 2, 2011)

"There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home....."


----------



## JessyGirL (Oct 4, 2011)

Look ma, NO HANDS! :biggrin:


----------



## BabyBunnies (Oct 5, 2011)

Look Mommy! look what i can do! :biggrin:


----------



## Serenity73 (Oct 6, 2011)

ADHD........who me?:biggrin2:


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Oct 20, 2011)

"Oh Hai, oh hai, oh hai, oh hai, oh hai. . ."


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Oct 20, 2011)

"Floor's lava!"


----------



## MimzMum (Oct 22, 2011)

ZIP-ah-dee-doo-DAH! ZIP-ah-dee-ay! I think I had too much CABBAGE today!


----------



## funnybunny99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Promo for Nike's latest basketball shoes..."AIR RABBITS"


----------



## geekgirl101 (Oct 30, 2011)

New contender prepares for the brand new 2012 London Olympics Side Jump.


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 3, 2011)

My skateboard is invisible.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl322 (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, my karate teacher said "Practice Practice Practice!!!"It will be okay...Until I break mom's table in half! (hehehe)


----------



## Kizza (Nov 23, 2011)

FREEEEDOM!


----------



## Lil.Old.Maggie (Nov 25, 2011)

Ze human blinked... Bunny levitation... ACTIVATE!!


----------



## Samara (Dec 21, 2011)

Boot to the head.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jan 1, 2012)

And now ladies and gentleman, the star of the show, circus bunny's amazing feat: vertical cage dive!


----------



## MILU (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a cute pic, but it would be cool if we had new caption contests, they were so much fun!


----------



## KieraKittie (Apr 25, 2012)

Silly Rabbit, Gravity is for humans...


----------



## gileamarie (Jun 26, 2012)

*I believe I can fly. spread my ears and fly away.*


----------



## Wooly Hopper (Jul 6, 2012)

Lil.Old.Maggie wrote:


> Ze human blinked... Bunny levitation... ACTIVATE!!




That has my vote! :laugh:


----------

